# News - Baphomets Fluch (Broken Sword): Filmumsetzung zu &quot;Baphomets Fluch&quot; angek&uuml;ndigt!



## Administrator (24. Mai 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,602039


----------



## Bonkic (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Baphomets Fluch (Broken Sword): Filmumsetzung zu "Baphomets Fluch" angekündigt!*

da wird/ wurde auch schon drüber geredet ---> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=10&tid=5737718


----------



## Ganon2000 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Baphomets Fluch (Broken Sword): Filmumsetzung zu "Baphomets Fluch" angekündigt!*

Find ich cool, endlich wird mal ein Spiel mit ordentlicher Story 8eben ein Adventure) verfilmt. Und die Idealbesetzung für Nico ist doch eh klar: Audrey Tautou. Und irgendein Blondschopf für george wird sich auch finden.


----------



## OutsiderXE (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Baphomets Fluch (Broken Sword): Filmumsetzung zu "Baphomets Fluch" angekündigt!*

Ein Adventure? Ungewohnt aber vielleicht die beste Idee überhaupt.


----------



## Actionhero2300 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Baphomets Fluch (Broken Sword): Filmumsetzung zu "Baphomets Fluch" angekündigt!*



			
				OutsiderXE am 24.05.2007 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Adventure? Ungewohnt aber vielleicht die beste Idee überhaupt.


Sowieso. Und  Baphomet's Fluch erst recht. Die Charaktäre, Dialoge und die Geschichte des ersten Teils zählen für mich bis heute zu den besten in Computerspielen.


----------



## Meatsucker (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Baphomets Fluch (Broken Sword): Filmumsetzung zu "Baphomets Fluch" angekündigt!*

Ein Traum geht in Erfüllung. Schon seit ich das Spiel das erste mal gezockt habe, habe ich mir überlegt, wie cool es sein müßte diese Geschichte als Film zu erleben. Zum Glück sind Geschichten die das Thema Tempelritter behandeln ja gerade irgendwie im Trend.


----------



## dust2145 (10. September 2007)

*AW: News - Baphomets Fluch (Broken Sword): Filmumsetzung zu "Baphomets Fluch" angekündigt!*

Gute Idee ich hoffe es wird nicht vermorkst. Aber dann hoff ich auch auf Day of the Tentacle ROFL


----------

